# XCODE c++ .h .cpp ?



## Little_Jack (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, après quelques recherches je n'arrive pas à résoudre mon problème.
Je dois réaliser des programmes C++ objet dans le cadre de mes études et je travaille sour xcode.

Le problème est que je ne peux pas créer de .h et .cpp ayant le même nom sans qu'il m'oblige à réécrire par dessus... 

Pouvez vous me dire où doivent être situés les .h et .cpp dans un projet C++ xcode ??

Merci d'ava,ce


----------



## ntx (6 Décembre 2010)

Lit le mode d'emploi :rateau:

Il n'y a aucun soucis pour créer des h et des cpp avec le même nom : clic droit sur ton groupe, Add / New files, dans la deuxième page du wizard cocher la case "Also create ... .h"
Et tu mets tes fichiers où tu veux, à toi de paramétrer ta ligne de compilation comme il faut.


----------



## Little_Jack (7 Décembre 2010)

Oui 'jai vu ça, je suis vraiment désolé pour ce post useless... =/
lapidez moi


----------



## tatouille (7 Décembre 2010)

Little_Jack a dit:


> Oui 'jai vu ça, je suis vraiment désolé pour ce post useless... =/
> lapidez moi



"Je dois réaliser des programmes C++ objet dans le cadre de mes études" et bah c'est mal barré ha commencer comme un cancre qui ne fait aucun effort tu devrais songer a des etudes de jardinage ou un CAP vendeur ca a l'air plus dans tes cordes. Pour finir je dirais que le post n'est point inutile car il montre ton inutilité et ta faineantise patentée, c'est bien le probleme avec le systeme scolaire actuel, cela essaye d'éduquer des anes batés, sorte de pierre philosophale qui voudrait nous faire croire que l'imbecile peut se transformer en intelligent, mais nous savons qu'une nature ne peut etre transformée.


----------



## mtcubix (7 Décembre 2010)

ce qui veut dire en clair

1- tu as du mérite, tu reconais tes erreurs et tu acceptes la punition



			
				Little_Jack a dit:
			
		

> Oui 'jai vu ça, je suis vraiment désolé pour ce post useless... =/
> 
> * lapidez moi*



2- la punition n'a pas tardé à tomber, puisque tu l'as demandé  

3- je tempère, l'intelligence n'est pas tout, un imbécile persévérant peut  arriver à faire des choses qu'un intelligent fainéant ne fera jamais ...


----------



## tatouille (8 Décembre 2010)

mtcubix a dit:


> 3- je tempère, l'intelligence n'est pas tout, un imbécile persévérant peut  arriver à faire des choses qu'un intelligent fainéant ne fera jamais ...


 c'est different


----------

